# Yellowfin and Dolphin



## Capt. Delynn

Late report from a week ago. Sorry been slammed at work. Got to run a trip with my buddy Leland. Fished the floater from Horn Mountain, West Capricorn, Na Kika, Poisiden? and several others. It was slow but we got 4 nice yellowfin and a pretty decent dolphin. Overall pretty slow but just enough action to keep you going. I have a new computer so I will do my best to post some pictures.
Good luck everyone and be safe. God Bless
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 hm
(850)758-2165 cell

Ok I can not get the other picture to load. Little help anyone? Not sure why my posts are coming up twice. Mods your welcome to delete them and clean up a bit.


----------



## Boat-Dude

*You guys hit the mother load!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ocean Master

Delynn I have a Bull Dolphin mount for sale if the angler is interested.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Ok i'll ask him. Thanks Keith


----------



## Boat-Dude

That is a nice Bull Dolphin mount, what lbs would it be?


----------



## fishsticker

Stud bull for sure. Great catch


----------



## Capt. Delynn

*try again*

more pics


----------



## Capt. Delynn

*pic*

last picture


----------



## how2fish

Great looking Bull there Congrats! :notworthy:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Capt. Delynn said:


> more pics





here ya go.


----------



## Baitsoaker

Delynn you know Eric's going to be expecting a bull now this Saturday.


----------



## Joerob5

The fish whisperer strikes again!


----------

